# inqurey about immigration to germany with eu spouse



## Money arora (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, Everyone my name is mandeep singh i am indian national and my wife is bulgarian national she got a job in germany so we are looking to move there. so if any one knows the documents and how to process the file.please rply me it will be very appriciable 


Thanks


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello Mandeep, 

You'll have to apply for a residence card (_Aufenthaltskarte_) with the foreigners' office (_Ausländeramt_) for the place where you are going to live. We have some information on documents needed here: Registering your non-EU family members in another EU country – Germany. Here is more information on settling down as a EU/non-EU couple in another EU country. 

Good luck!


----------



## Money arora (Nov 19, 2014)

Thank you for the information i will realy helps me alot .

1. I have a question my wife which is a eu resident already got a job in germany and i am his spouse in order for my work i have to get the residency card which is valid for 5 years.i have to collect it from germany??

2.My wife is an bulgarian Resident and at present we both are in bulgaira my wife don't want visa as such she ia an eu national but for me what kind of visa i have to apply for germany visiter visa or eeu family permit in order to go germany.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Money arora said:


> Thank you for the information i will realy helps me alot .
> 
> 1. I have a question my wife which is a eu resident already got a job in germany and i am his spouse in order for my work i have to get the residency card which is valid for 5 years.i have to collect it from germany??
> 
> 2.My wife is an bulgarian Resident and at present we both are in bulgaira my wife don't want visa as such she ia an eu national but for me what kind of visa i have to apply for germany visiter visa or eeu family permit in order to go germany.


Where are you at the moment?


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

As ALKB said, it would be useful to have more information. My understanding is that you are married; your wife is a Bulgarian national and resident who has already found a job in Germany and you are now both in Bulgaria. If that is the case, you pobaly already have a residency card and/or a visum for Bulgaria? 

You should then get a family visa if your wife has already registered her residency in Germany or else a visitor visa. The German consular departments in Bucarest, Varna and Plovdiv (+359 2 91 83 80) will be able to advise you on the procedures. Also check our advice on Travel documents for non-EU family members.


----------



## Money arora (Nov 19, 2014)

i am in sofia bulgaria my spouse home country.as per the information i have gather from expatforum i will soon complete my documents and apply for germany.thankyou for your help and support.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Money arora said:


> i am in sofia bulgaria my spouse home country.as per the information i have gather from expatforum i will soon complete my documents and apply for germany.thankyou for your help and support.


Okay, so you have to apply for a short term Schengen visa at the German Embassy.

When you arrive in Germany, register your residence at the address where your spouse is already registered, have yourself added to her health insurance and ask the insurance to send a membership certificate.

Make an appointment at the local alien's department and apply for your residence card.

That will arrive about 3-4 weeks and will provide you with proof that you have unrestricted access to the job market.

Good luck!


----------

